# Partial deadlifts



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I didn't want to clog up flints journal so i thought I'd start this thread up.

Apart from long term back care and lower injury risk and of course ego flattering. Are there more benefits to doing partial deadlifts compared to regular deadlifts from the floor?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

other than the emnormous benefits mentioned, i doubt it lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Who actually still does regular deads apart from me and fleg lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

oh if you have poor flexibilty a partial will allow you to actually use good form 

imo most of my clients arent flexible enuff to lift from floor,

now then, i know i`m surrounded by genetic freaks round here...


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Doesn't a partial take more emphasis away from your legs and add extra into your back


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Always interesting to see differing opinions I may chuck them in every now and then


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

fleg said:


> Does anyone on here have a decent Christmas tree...


Lmao whaaaaa?


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cheers j was thinking same myself!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Jheeze that's pretty awesome. Do you reckon he did partials lol


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Who is it ? He's pretty ripped


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

So Cal, what gets your vote: oly bar partials or trap bar? Or is that a chicken/egg type question...


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

fleg said:


> Does anyone on here have a decent Christmas tree...


Ye iv'e got 3 in the garden about 30ft high.


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well i've just done 4x12 dead lifts from floor with bar and I'm knackered, usually to partials defo harder on lower back and legs.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jordan0689 said:


> Always interesting to see differing opinions *I may chuck them in every now and the*n


thats the road to nowhere J


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm only a short ass cal plus don't lift that much just yet... 80kg sldl. Wondering if I should stick with off floor or wack up weight and do it off box.

I think I'll keep going off floor at least until gains stop or I notice any pain or stress caused from that. As I'm only two weeks into my training though fairly open to change. But I'd like to stick one or other so can measure gains efficiently.

Re reading that sounds a bit waffle like. I'll rethink in morning after a well needed sleep!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

trap bar partials allow more leg to be used than a straight bar..

extra weight/less rom v less weight more rom.

given my limited circumstances ie ive been limited by the weight ive been able to use for trap bar due to my back (until now boi`s!)

the partial SINGLES lets not forget my legs aint to shabby..

all your trying to do is stim a muscle to grow..

lots of ways to skin a cat, but less, safely..

bottom line is to have big muscles youre gonna have to be able to shift alot of weight (x man aside cos thats down to pure intensity)

squat dead bench big or intensely, you`ll be big..

in 20 years time when i`m 64 we`ll see who`s still doing deads lol..

you boys will be my age then..

by that time i reckon ill be doing 1 zen like 500kg partial a year and relying on it for all my growth..

opeth disciple will be choosing his 300th routine

J Dogg will still be throwing in his random exercises to shock the bod..

Dorseys gonna be the new mr.ripped..

M`s gonna be franks GILF

n fleg will probly be fcukng huge still training 8 days a week and adding weight all round, nimble as fcuk with his robustly built back, and will probly have let us see half of his face by that time 

soooo we`ve had the squat vids.. time to take out the trash and see some deads vids..

working sets maybe dudes?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

stick a vid up dude and i`ll soon tell you if your forms worth doing it from the floor..

its simply easier to work harder for much much longer on a limited ROM..


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Will do better side view, front on or both?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

side on bud..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

TheCrazyCal said:


> trap bar partials allow more leg to be used than a straight bar..
> 
> extra weight/less rom v less weight more rom.
> 
> ...


Fcukin brilliant post dude!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I may still be throwing exercises in but I'll be fcukin huge doing it lmao


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

I'm going to try partials this week and see how I feel personally.

Partials are safer but what stims growth more full rom or partial rom


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> trap bar partials allow more leg to be used than a straight bar..
> 
> extra weight/less rom v less weight more rom.
> 
> ...


You never mentioned me in 20 years time, obviously you think I won't be here by then, lol


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

yannyboy said:


> You never mentioned me in 20 years time, obviously you think I won't be here by then, lol


Markus ruhl in a caravan in Scotland somewhere pmsl


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> Markus ruhl in a caravan in Scotland somewhere pmsl


I've just spat my tea out at the monitor after reading that post, lmfao

F**king brilliant!!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

More chance of you DL that than me being the new Mr Ripped!


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

fleg said:


> Does anyone on here have a decent Christmas tree...


I do.

it's a freaky thing but i have X-mas tree erectors pretty much all year round.

And I Deadlift both off the floor & Partial


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Neil R said:


> I do.
> 
> it's a freaky thing but i have X-mas tree erectors pretty much all year round.
> 
> And I Deadlift both off the floor & Partial


Show off, lol


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

> Partials are safer but what stims growth more full rom or partial rom


full ROM of course.

obviously full ROM with perfect form, soooo maybe rather than concerning yourself with full ROM nail perfect form, then increase ROM.

hi or low bar ive not seen any yet..

i wanna see some fcuking tension in your negs dudes..

i wanna see you almost stopping at the bottom for a pause if you can..

obviously the pause in your head is a lifetime compared to the reality, my reps aint that good, but i was well out side my comfort zone, that set was the result of 3-4 months of poundage progression..

thanks dudes glad you liked the post..

soz i missed ya out big boi!


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

yannyboy said:


> You never mentioned me in 20 years time, obviously you think I won't be here by then, lol


You reckon you'll still be lifting well into your 80's then Yan??


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Cal, would you say pause with weights on floor or hovering above floor (or box if partial)?


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> You reckon you'll still be lifting well into your 80's then Yan??


Not a f**king chance, lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

philb125 said:


> Cal, would you say pause with weights on floor or hovering above floor (or box if partial)?


On floor dude, each rep should be like lifting a dead weight.


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've seen you say that before Dorsey, others in past told me to take the strain and hold it so to say?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

^^^ yeah i really dislike the idea of an invisible barrier being the change around point.

its much harder to keep your body tight..


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Touch down and pause it is then! Vid up tomorrow for you guys to critique!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

keep it tight dude n dont let your body postion relax at all when you touchdown


----------



## flint (Feb 18, 2008)

yannyboy said:


> You never mentioned me in 20 years time, obviously you think I won't be here by then, lol


or me ! we are outcasts yanny lol


----------



## SX Dave (Jun 14, 2007)

Or me, ow Cal you should have mentioned ever member on here lol.

I'll still be ticking along in the background in 20 years weights increasing mass increasing


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Wonder if I'll have nailed my squat form by then...

(that's a rhetorical question before any clever [email protected] decides to answer!)


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Be interesting to see some vids to see others form


----------



## philb125 (Mar 24, 2012)

Didn't get chance to film self as training partner not there... Next time!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ill do a a witticism using you all when the opportunity arises, n try not to be too cruel lol..

yeah cmon bitches , working sets!

flints form is similar to mine and indeed michelles..

we rule MC


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Can we get a partial vid up I can't find one anywhere lol


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Cheers Dorsey


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Mind-blowing that Greg does that from the floor! I need to man up and grow... Fast!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> Partial Deadlifts - YouTube


Who's this on the vid


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

fleg said:


> 4 plates a side is easy  it's 6.5 plates a side that gets the nose bleeding!
> 
> Partials I've pulled 360 so 8.5 plates i think. Also I'd still pull from below knee, pulling from above your barely moving the weight.


If bodybuilding was won on poundages, you'd have your pro card now mate, lol


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

fleg said:


> 4 plates a side is easy  it's 6.5 plates a side that gets the nose bleeding!
> 
> Partials I've pulled 360 so 8.5 plates i think. Also I'd still pull from below knee, pulling from above your barely moving the weight.


Monster! I'd be ruined putting them on the bar!!


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

fleg said:


> Lol I know thanks mate. Hopefully one day..
> 
> You put those poundages in strongman and I'm a weakling


That's mental flegsta top top man Awsome lift


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

that bitch lifts from above the knee..


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Just some random on YouTube Frankie.

When I tried them for the first time last week they were about knee height, it was the lowest position the rack would go. Felt like a right cop out in all honesty, think that's why I couldn't get to grips with them properly.

Did them again yesterday off two plates (one lying flat on top of the other) so what, about 4" off ground level. Didn't lump the weight on, just wanted to nail form as much as I could. Not sure I'll be able to get much lower but will try taking one of the plates away in time to see how it feels.


----------

